
Here are the most infuriating details of Amazon’s HQ2 deals - johnshades
https://www.fastcompany.com/90267287/here-are-the-most-infuriating-details-of-amazons-hq2-deals
======
rem7
33 million break for 700 jobs for 2019? Does that go away after 2019 and also
the jobs number increases?

